# Warren Davis stories



## zxc098 (Apr 4, 2013)

anyone know where i can find roid gut? i checked on ballbellybear but the geosites is now gone :/


----------



## BTB (Apr 5, 2013)

use the internet archive for gainrweb or ballbellybear


----------



## growrnshowr (Apr 8, 2013)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/warrendavisartworktribute/

There you go. I run a Yahoo group of all Warren's artwork and stories that have been inspired my them. Roid Gut is there. You will have to join and say why you want to be a member.
Join!


----------



## Britt Reid (Apr 9, 2013)

I know precious little about Warren Davis, including whether he is even stil living. Google resesrch reveals that he apparently focused on male weight gain tales and illustrations of huge bellies.

There are collections of his work on Deviant Arts, including this story assemblage. You must be a registered Devantarts member to access the page referenced by this link.


----------

